# Nail Varnishes for the summer..



## Laura (Jun 18, 2004)

Why is it so hard to find the perfect polish? Some are too thin and need six coats before you see anything resembling the colour in the bottle, while others chip and flake if you so much as look in their direction! Fear not, there _are _some good polishes out there; hereâ€™s what we thought of six talon toppers.

&lt;?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /&gt;&lt;O&gt;&lt;/O&gt;

*Boots No 7 Ultimate Nail Colour (Deeply Dusk) â‚¬8.25*

I donâ€™t usually wear dark colours, but Iâ€™m now converted. The colour is a shimmering purple, which is easy to wear both day and night. Two coats give the best effect, deepens the colour and smooths the surface of the nail. Itâ€™s chip resistant too, lasted all weekend without any reapplications. Finally, whatâ€™s great about No. 7 is the square bottle, as I so often lash on the hand cream and then canâ€™t open the bottle!&lt;O&gt;&lt;/O&gt;

&lt;O&gt;&lt;/O&gt;

*Kanebo Nail Colour (Lilac) â‚¬19&lt;O&gt;&lt;/O&gt;*

I was really impressed with this. I liked the colour (a delicate lilac, with a golden shimmer) and the polish went on really easily. One coat was enough for a subtle colour and it gave very smooth coverage. It was pretty hard wearing too.

*Helena Rubenstein Stellar Color (Starlit) *

This is great. It was really smooth and easy to apply. It dried quickly and one coat gave very good coverage. I loved the shade too: a burgundy red with a subtle gold glitter throughout, and it was very shiny too (something to do with light-reflective pigments apparently). The first coat was a bit lighter than I expected but the second coat deepened it to the shade in the bottle. Iâ€™d definitely use it again. &lt;O&gt;&lt;/O&gt;

&lt;O&gt;&lt;/O&gt;

*Lâ€™Oreal Ceramide Resist (100) â‚¬6.99**&lt;O&gt;&lt;/O&gt;*

I tested a very pale, marshmallowy pink shade, which was a great pick-me-up for my dull nails. As well as lasting more than a few days, Ceramide Resist is also meant to strengthen nails. I donâ€™t know if it has any long-term benefits (yet) but it really did feel like it was protecting my nails while I was wearing it; they werenâ€™t as soft as the usually are. The bottle is quite nifty too â€“ very easy to open, which is good if youâ€™re fiddling around with wet nails! &lt;O&gt;&lt;/O&gt;

*&lt;O&gt;&lt;/O&gt;*

*Bourjois Very Vernis (Violet Exotic) â‚¬4.95*

This is definitely one if you want to paint and go. The polish is so smooth you can apply in one or two strokes and it dries quickly and evenly. Because this doesn't take many coats it doesn't chip as quickly, the colour is fab too - it even survived two nights on the town intact, a rare achievement for any product!&lt;O&gt;&lt;/O&gt;

&lt;O&gt;&lt;/O&gt;

*Rimmel Lycra Wear (Goldspun Coral) â‚¬5.75*

Rimmel always have a good variety of colours and this particular one is lovely for the summer. It goes on nicely and you only need one coat as the colour is quite bold and it has a nice thick texture. It dried quickly, which was great. My only criticism would be that it says on the bottle it lasts for 5 days without chipping and unfortunately it started to chip within 3 days.

*Article taken from ivenus.com.. for pics of any of these please click HERE!*


----------



## Californian (Jun 18, 2004)

Originally Posted by *laura127* Why is it so hard to find the perfect polish? Some are too thin and need six coats before you see anything resembling the colour in the bottle, while others chip and flake if you so much as look in their direction! Fear not, there _are _some good polishes out there; hereâ€™s what we thought of six talon toppers.
&lt;?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /&gt;&lt;O&gt;&lt;/O&gt;

*Boots No 7 Ultimate Nail Colour (Deeply Dusk) â‚¬8.25*

I donâ€™t usually wear dark colours, but Iâ€™m now converted. The colour is a shimmering purple, which is easy to wear both day and night. Two coats give the best effect, deepens the colour and smooths the surface of the nail. Itâ€™s chip resistant too, lasted all weekend without any reapplications. Finally, whatâ€™s great about No. 7 is the square bottle, as I so often lash on the hand cream and then canâ€™t open the bottle!&lt;O&gt;&lt;/O&gt;

&lt;O&gt;&lt;/O&gt;

*Kanebo Nail Colour (Lilac) â‚¬19&lt;O&gt;&lt;/O&gt;*

I was really impressed with this. I liked the colour (a delicate lilac, with a golden shimmer) and the polish went on really easily. One coat was enough for a subtle colour and it gave very smooth coverage. It was pretty hard wearing too.

*Helena Rubenstein Stellar Color (Starlit) *

This is great. It was really smooth and easy to apply. It dried quickly and one coat gave very good coverage. I loved the shade too: a burgundy red with a subtle gold glitter throughout, and it was very shiny too (something to do with light-reflective pigments apparently). The first coat was a bit lighter than I expected but the second coat deepened it to the shade in the bottle. Iâ€™d definitely use it again. &lt;O&gt;&lt;/O&gt;

&lt;O&gt;&lt;/O&gt;

*Lâ€™Oreal Ceramide Resist (100) â‚¬6.99**&lt;O&gt;&lt;/O&gt;*

I tested a very pale, marshmallowy pink shade, which was a great pick-me-up for my dull nails. As well as lasting more than a few days, Ceramide Resist is also meant to strengthen nails. I donâ€™t know if it has any long-term benefits (yet) but it really did feel like it was protecting my nails while I was wearing it; they werenâ€™t as soft as the usually are. The bottle is quite nifty too â€“ very easy to open, which is good if youâ€™re fiddling around with wet nails! &lt;O&gt;&lt;/O&gt;

*&lt;O&gt;&lt;/O&gt;*

*Bourjois Very Vernis (Violet Exotic) â‚¬4.95*

This is definitely one if you want to paint and go. The polish is so smooth you can apply in one or two strokes and it dries quickly and evenly. Because this doesn't take many coats it doesn't chip as quickly, the colour is fab too - it even survived two nights on the town intact, a rare achievement for any product!&lt;O&gt;&lt;/O&gt;

&lt;O&gt;&lt;/O&gt;

*Rimmel Lycra Wear (Goldspun Coral) â‚¬5.75*

Rimmel always have a good variety of colours and this particular one is lovely for the summer. It goes on nicely and you only need one coat as the colour is quite bold and it has a nice thick texture. It dried quickly, which was great. My only criticism would be that it says on the bottle it lasts for 5 days without chipping and unfortunately it started to chip within 3 days.

*Article taken from ivenus.com.. for pics of any of these please click HERE!*

I'm seeing lots of praise for Rimmel cosmetics lately. Time to invest! I'd always thought of them as a "Wet 'n' Wild" type of cosmetic company. Maybe they are better than I thought? Thanks for this post. I've always loved the nude and soft colors. They look best on everyone to me!


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 19, 2004)

My favorite is Sally Hansen. No chipping and no turning yellow.


----------



## Laura (Jun 19, 2004)

The only products I use from Rimmel are the nail varnishes &amp; the eyeliners.. I feel the e/s crease really easily (but maybe thats just me!).. nail varnishes and eyeliners are FAB though! I have yet to try a nail varnish from Sally Hansen Reija! Think it has only become available recently here in Ireland.


----------

